# 1965 GTO brake light question...



## Rat Pack (Feb 16, 2014)

I have searched through a couple different threads on here looking for information regarding the operation of the brake lights on a 65 GTO, and I am getting conflicting information. Do any of you know if the brake lights only work when the ignition switch is in the ON or ACC position? Right now that is the only way these will operate in this 65 I am working on for a customer. All other cars I have here the brake lights work w/o having the ignition switch turned ON or in the ACC position. If these are working correctly then I can button this darn thing up and get it out of here tomorrow. Any and all advice is much appreciated!!!............RatPack..........

This is car is still owned by the original owner: 389 3x2, 4-spd, posi, and Hurst wheels.....oh and it is an original black/black car....


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Gorgeous! Nice work. I'm with you that the brake lights should work all the time, but I'm not an expert on 65's. Hopefully GeeTee will be along shortly with the correct answer.

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Rat Pack, the brake lights on a '65 are only supposed to operate with the ign switch on. With no key in the ignition, NADA. Just double checked on my own '65. Other '65's I have had were the same. My '67 is different: brake lights work no matter what.


----------



## Rat Pack (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks for checking as I was just doing a rear lamp harness swap on this car, and I wasn't getting brake lamps with the switch off. Drove me nuts! Now I will button it up and send it on its way. This owner lived in the same apartments as my parents in 65-68 and I have a picture of my Dad's 68 SS Camaro with this GTO on the opposite side in the background. Again thank you all for quick replies!!!.............RatPack...........


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Glad to help, and thanks for posting the old photo. Great history there. And those American's look killer on your dad's Camaro!


----------



## Rat Pack (Feb 16, 2014)

Glad to post up the picture. Oh and the wheels on the Camaro are actually Cragar G/T's with the ultra rare 3-bar spinner/knock-offs. The picture is not a very clear one since the cars were backlit............RatPack........... Oh and the GTO is ready to go back to its owner.


----------

